# Remington 700 recoil pad solutions



## WestGaJohn (Mar 2, 2013)

See pics.  You all that have added a recoil pad to this type of Rem 700 stock, what did you use (links to websites or photos of your own solutions welcome)?  Is there a solution that is pre-fit or is it most likely a sand-to-fit pad situation?  I'm not looking to cut the stock in anyway.  Also, anyone know a round about time when Remington used this type of buttplate?  I've emailed them with the serial number, but don't expect to hear back from them until next week, most likely.  Rifle in question is a Remington 700 ADL in 6mm Rem.


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 2, 2013)

I would recommend a sand-to-fit Pachmayr Decelerator pad. The thinner version of the solid black one will look nice on that rifle and won't be too great a departure in looks from the original setup. 

If you want to PM me the serial number (feel free to X-out the last couple of numbers) I can look up the serial number in a book I have and tell you the year.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been eyeballing this one.

http://www.midsouthshooterssupply.com/item.asp?sku=0001001712


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 2, 2013)

Forgot about how Remington dates their stuff!

On the left side of the barrel, forward of the receiver, will be 2 or 3 letters. The first letter is for the month, the second (and third if present) is for the year. Here's the chart:


Remington Year of Manufacture Codes maybe found on the barrel of your Remington rifle [or shotgun] on the left side, just forward of the receiver; the first letter of the Code is the month of manufacture, followed by one or two letters which are the year of manufacture. For shotguns with removeable barrels, the code will be valid for the manufacture of the barrel; maybe for the receiver, as barrels do get switched around. 

According to the "Blue Book of Gun Values", the coding continues as follows:

Month Codes: [first letter]
B - L - A - C - K - P - O - W - D - E - R - X
1 - 2 - 3 - 4 - 5 - 6 - 7 - 8 - 9 - 10 - 11 - 12

Year:______Code: [second (and third*) letters]
1930_______ Y
1931_______ Z
1932_______ A
1933_______ B
1934_______ C
1935_______ D
1936_______ E
1937_______ F
1938_______ G
1939_______ H

1940_______ J
1941_______ K
1942_______ L
1943_______ MMZ
1944_______ NN
1945_______ PP
1946_______ RR
1947_______ SS
1948_______ TT
1949_______ UU

1950_______ WW
1951_______ XX
1952_______ YY
1953_______ ZZ
1954_______ A
1955_______ B
1956_______ C
1957_______ D
1958_______ E
1959_______ F

1960_______ G
1961_______ H
1962_______ J
1963_______ K
1964_______ L
1965_______ M
1966_______ N
1967_______ P
1968_______ R
1969_______ S

1970_______ T
1971_______ U
1972_______ W
1973_______ X
1974_______ Y
1975_______ Z
1976_______ I
1977_______ O
1978_______ Q
1979_______ V

1980_______ A
1981_______ B
1982_______ C
1983_______ D
1984_______ E
1985_______ F
1986_______ G
1987_______ H
1988_______ I
1989_______ J

1990_______ K
1991_______ L
1992_______ M
1993_______ N
1994_______ O
1995_______ P
1996_______ Q
1997_______ R
1998_______ S
1999_______ T
2000_______ U
2001_______ W
2002_______ X

* the years 1943 though 1953 had double letters: ie, MM = 1943


----------



## WestGaJohn (Mar 2, 2013)

I have seen that data before, but my rifle s/n: starts with A64.  It doesn't have 2 or three letters as the chart you posted explains.  Perhaps its newer than 2002?


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 3, 2013)

It's not in the serial number. Look on the left side of the barrel, in front of the receiver. You'll find the letter code there.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Mar 3, 2013)

cmshoot said:


> It's not in the serial number. Look on the left side of the barrel, in front of the receiver. You'll find the letter code there.



There's my problem.  I was reading 'forward on the receiver' not 'forward of the receiver'

So going by the barrel code P O, it looks like 
P=June
O=Either '77 or '94

Thanks for that.


----------



## cmshoot (Mar 3, 2013)

Going by the style of your stock and buttplate, you've got a '77 model.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Mar 3, 2013)

Great to know.  Thanks.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Mar 5, 2013)

I used Davids Gun Room in Norcross. Deal w/ Harley. He's not the gunsmith, but he's the customer oriented person.


----------



## WestGaJohn (Mar 6, 2013)

Dovebuster33 said:


> I used Davids Gun Room in Norcross. Deal w/ Harley. He's not the gunsmith, but he's the customer oriented person.



I would like to get this to someone who will either have the pad in stock or order the pad & install it too.  If you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for your pad & install?  I don't trust myself as far as being able to order the right thing which is why I'd prefer they order it.


----------

